
Start-up investors are being extra-cautious thanks to some costly flops - blondie9x
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-high-profile-busts-signal-caution-in-start-up-investing-2015-9?op=1
======
shopinterest
Startups failing =! Cautious VCs but whatever is good for the clicks...

